# Too scared to find out.



## BabyLuv88

Ok so im 15 weeks and i really wanna know if its a boy or girl but i really dont wanna be disappointed. I already have 3 girls and pregnant with number 4. I just really want a boy. Is it true that maybe some people cant make boys or girls ??? Is that possible


----------



## kerrymom

I think that for most people it's a 50/50 shot. However, I have heard something about some women having a more acidic or alkaline "environment" which could have an effect on which sperm survive. Can't remember all the details.

Good luck mama


----------



## medic76097

You don't control the gender. Your male partner does. So it's all 50/50. Every time. No matter what sort of voodoo you think you can use to change it... It's always luck of the draw. I have two boys and so badly want a third that I have decided to not find out what we are having this time. I'm afraid I'll be disappointed and disconnect with the pregnancy. I've voiced my issues to my hubby and he's agreed that should we find out the baby is a girl, as horrible as this sounds, that he will request that we have no visitors at the hospital so that I can process and work through my emotions before all the excitement about baby happens. Not that I will love any gender any less, but my heart set on a boy again, I feel like I'll need time to greave the idea of having all boys.


----------



## BabyLuv88

kerrymom said:


> I think that for most people it's a 50/50 shot. However, I have heard something about some women having a more acidic or alkaline "environment" which could have an effect on which sperm survive. Can't remember all the details.
> 
> Good luck mama

Ive heared of that but i didnt know if that was true


----------



## campn

What Kerry said! 

Also some men are born with genes that make their x or y percentage higher than the 50%, also some women are genetically wired to have their eggs fertilized by either an x or y sperm. 

However sometimes it's just pure luck!


----------



## BabyLuv88

I just find people who have both gender are so lucky!!! im so jealous but cant do anything bout it :(


----------



## george83

BabyLuv88 said:


> I just find people who have both gender are so lucky!!! im so jealous but cant do anything bout it :(

I've given up hope of having both genders as I currently have 3 boys. In a way though I'm glad I've got 3 of the same as already when they play together it's so cute, I'm not sure it would be quite the same if they were boys and girls


----------



## donnarobinson

george83 said:


> BabyLuv88 said:
> 
> 
> I just find people who have both gender are so lucky!!! im so jealous but cant do anything bout it :(
> 
> I've given up hope of having both genders as I currently have 3 boys. In a way though I'm glad I've got 3 of the same as already when they play together it's so cute, I'm not sure it would be quite the same if they were boys and girlsClick to expand...

I said the same if I was to have a girl And a boy I would of them wanted to have another of each so they had a brother and sister x


----------



## wishuwerehere

The population of the world is so close to 50/50 (i think it's something like 52% male) that if there is something that skews certain people's chances of conceiving a boy or a girl it is extremely uncommon! Otherwise there would be a significant shift in the number of boys or girls being born. Unfortunately it is like a coin toss, and if 100 women flipped a coin 4 times, some of them would get 4 heads.

I hope you get your boy, i do know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

My mum had 3 girls then my brother and another girl after him. I have 3 boys and pregnant now with a girl.
I hope you get your boy x


----------



## BabyLuv88

Thanks i really hope so... Because i think this is my last. Im only 27 but 4 is enough


----------



## BabyLuv88

Tomorrow is my gender scan . I hope i can go through with it


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun x


----------



## george83

Good luck, fingers crossed for you. Please try to update us when you feel up to it - I feel so nervous for you, I hope your feeling relatively calm x x


----------



## BabyLuv88

Thanks to all of you. Making me brave :$


----------



## twinkie2

Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck :)


----------



## BabyLuv88

I went and the cord was between the legs but she gave me free ultrasound after 2 days... I was so nervous and there it goes again


----------



## twinkie2

Go figure! Ok, so 2 more days!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hoping you hear blue x


----------



## Misscalais

Oh no! Lol cheeky bubba! Hopefully you will see this time :hugs:


----------



## george83

What a shame, hope your nerves are holding out and it's better next time x x


----------



## BabyLuv88

Ill let you all know tomorrow... I really dont feel like going cause of the disappointment. I know ill be because i lost my baby boy at 16 weeks and i felt that god took him away because he doesnt want me to have boys i know i sound silly but thats how i really feel. I know god gives us whats good always for our own good but cant help it :( . Sorry to put my anger here :/


----------



## campn

You're in my thoughts and prayers today. Crossing everything you get your boy!


----------



## lau86

I really hope you hear blue but if you don't it's not because you don't deserve it x


----------



## mummy2_1

Any updates.


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck hun x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Is it today? I have three boys and I'm pregnant with our 4th baby...I was adamant this time that I didn't have a preference but I feel it sneezing back in. Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## BabyLuv88

Well its a girl !!! When i saw her 3D and her mouth was open it was the cutest thing! I might try again after . We'll see :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Ahh congrats on ur baby girl! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; X


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats on the girl, I'm glad you a sweet moment with her to start your bond already :hugs:


----------



## george83

Congratulations on your baby girl, I'm sorry you didn't hear blue but what a special moment with your new lo. Congrats again x x


----------



## BabyLuv88

Thanks.


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations on your lil lady.

I'm sorry you didn't hear blue. xxx


----------



## floborg

medic76097 said:


> You don't control the gender. Your male partner does. So it's all 50/50. Every time. No matter what sort of voodoo you think you can use to change it... It's always luck of the draw. I have two boys and so badly want a third that I have decided to not find out what we are having this time. I'm afraid I'll be disappointed and disconnect with the pregnancy. I've voiced my issues to my hubby and he's agreed that should we find out the baby is a girl, as horrible as this sounds, that he will request that we have no visitors at the hospital so that I can process and work through my emotions before all the excitement about baby happens. Not that I will love any gender any less, but my heart set on a boy again, I feel like I'll need time to greave the idea of having all boys.

Funny, I feel the same way but about a boy...


----------



## campn

Congrats!!! It's true no matter what gender they are they always really win you fast once they're on that big screen huh!?


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations.. glad you're feeling ok about it :) i bet shes adorable x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm sorry that you aren't having a boy but I'm so pleased that you feeling ok with it and feel bonded with your baby girl, lots of love xxx


----------



## BabyLuv88

I really wanted and still want a boy but hubby is soo supportive so its becoming easier. The only problem is everyone expected me to have a boy and i just feel like i disappointed everyone.


----------



## twinkie2

I'm sure that's not even close to the case! This little girl is part of your family, and honestly no one else really matters, so as long as you and your hubby are there for each other, this little girl will be so loved and no one will care boy or girl once she's arrived. I'm glad you are taking things in stride!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

BabyLuv88 said:


> I really wanted and still want a boy but hubby is soo supportive so its becoming easier. The only problem is everyone expected me to have a boy and i just feel like i disappointed everyone.

That's my biggest problem too I completely understand, I don't even think it's that I desperately want a girl, it's that everyone else around me acts so disappointed each time that we have another boy. It really shouldn't matter should it xx


----------



## 3babesforme

another princess to love! i'm sorry hun, i understand gender disappointment and how much you wanted your little boy. but great you are being positive about your 4th little princess.


----------

